# Please help me test the new server.



## mkellogg

Hi all,

I got a new server and it is set up. Please test it out for me.

To get there, change forum to forum2 in forum.wordreference.com.  (Please don't write out the name as a hyperlink, or Google will get confused when it sees two copies of the same content!)


The new server has a copy of the database from Monday night on it, so the new messages since then will not be there. All your usernames should work. Any new messages that you post there will be deleted when I make the change.

Sometime this weekend, I'll shut down this server and copy the database of messages, etc. over to the new server, then I will change the DNS naming so that it responds to forum.wordreference.com .

Please let me know of any problems!

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## libertad y justicia

muy bien, no me deja ir a donde quiero...


> vBulletin Message
> 
> libertad y justicia, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mike: It works well for me!    I'm not a computer person, but I do have a question: What's the purpose of changing servers?


----------



## JennR

Works fine for me in two different browsers (IE and FireFox).


----------



## lsp

MAC checked out fine


----------



## Artrella

It's OK Mike!


----------



## lauranazario

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Mike: It works well for me!    I'm not a computer person, but I do have a question: What's the purpose of changing servers?


Servers are data storage "machines". In order to keep up with changing technology needs and usage loads, change to bigger/different servers is required. This is an oversimplification, but in a sense it's like getting more closet space. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

A mi me pone 10 post menos que los que tengo (ahora 12 o 13)


----------



## Leopold

Si Alc, eso es porque no está actualizado aún, es normal, no te preocupes. Lo que hay en ese servidor es una copia de hace unos días de este servidor.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> A mi me pone 10 post menos que los que tengo (ahora 12 o 13)


Alc... por favor toma un momento para *leer* antes de reaccionar a ciegas.


			
				Mike Kellogg said:
			
		

> The new server has a copy of the database from Monday night on it, so the new messages since then will not be there.


----------



## Like an Angel

It works for me Mike!


----------



## ITA

Alguien generoso que por favor me explique(en español) que está pasando!! .
Gracias


----------



## alc112

Mike quiere probar otro servidor para esta página, asi que dijo que entremos a
forum2.wordreference.com   y que solamente estan los post apartir de el lunes


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> Mike quiere probar otro servidor para esta página, asi que dijo que entremos a
> forum2.wordreference.com   y que solamente estan los post apartir de el lunes



Gracias camarada siempre generoso con el prógimo!!


----------



## Whodunit

It works as usual ...


----------



## mkellogg

Looks good.  Thanks everyone!

Sometime on Saturday or Sunday, I'll close down the forums on this server and move the database of messages over to the new server.

No sé exactamente cuando, pero este fin de semana voy a cerrar los _forums_ y mover la base de datos de los mensajes al nuevo servidor.

Mike


----------



## Lancel0t

In this side of the world, It is working properly.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello all,
Some of us who were testing found the speed of the new server ok, but not as much improved as we had thought it might be.  Mike explained that some of the pages we looked at were being "built" for the first time, and that after that, when we accessed them, they would be 'cached', and the page would appear much faster.

I tried it.  Mike, of course, was right!  So as you use the new server, things may appear a little sluggish at first, and will get faster with more use.   I have to see if this technology can be used on my car.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## zebedee

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I have to see if this technology can be used on my car.
> cheers,
> Cuchuflete



It might do, you never know. I'm told it can be used on brains too. When I get off the couch I'll give it a try...

scrmpfl,
zeb


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> as you use the new server, things may appear a little sluggish at first, and will get faster with more use



Seems quite a bit faster here than it has been in the last couple of weeks. A nice improvement.


----------



## timpeac

Hi, it works just the same for me (no faster or slower that I could tell).


----------



## garryknight

I'm no longer getting the e-mail notifications when a new post appears in a thread to which I've subscribed. It was handy having those and it would be nice to have them back again. Please?


----------



## Like an Angel

garryknight said:
			
		

> I'm no longer getting the e-mail notifications when a new post appears in a thread to which I've subscribed. It was handy having those and it would be nice to have them back again. Please?


 
The same happened to me, but I'm receiving them now!! check it out!


----------



## garryknight

No, I'm still not getting them. And now things have slowed right down.


----------



## winnie

I'm no longer receiving e-mail notifications to tell me when someone has posted onto a thread to which I'm subscribed from last Sunday.

i didn't find any problem conneting to forum2


----------

